# Air purifier



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Are there any issues with using an air purifier in my critter room? I will eventually have 2 hedgehogs and 1 guinea pig in my large office upstairs in Ferret Nation cages. They and all their 'stuff" take up about half the room. I have those grey locking vinyl tiles under the cages so I can sweep or mop up any mess. Right now I have shelf plastic wound through the bars which help contains the mess. I am going to replace that with coroplast walls as soon as my Home Depot order comes in. Which I hope will help even more. The guniea pig is ESPECIALLY messy (he throws hay and poop everywhere).

But my husband is concerned about any "odor". Frankly I don't think there will be any. I spot clean the cages daily (including the poopy wheel) and do a complete fleece change every few days. I have 2 closed lid, garbage bag lined bins - one for garbage and one for any laundry waiting to be go to the laundry room. Both of those get emptied twice a week as well.

Sorry for the long story. But basically I am trying to appease him a bit (small critters are my passion not his) by getting a purifier. I was looking at one with an ionizer that could be turned on sometimes.

Has anyone used one and are there any drawbacks for our prickly friends?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have a purifer in my room and it's fantastic.  Be sure to get one big enough for the room or you will tell no difference.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry. Just curious as to which brand/model you have? I was looking at a Honeywell one with HEPA filter. And the room is very large so good point on getting a big enough one.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 2 large sharp purifier units in my apt. Originally purchased because one of my cats developed asthma, I have allergies too but only broke down and bought units when Mr.Max needed them. They work wonders, and you'd hardly know the lady who lives across the hall smokes like a chimney.

I chose the sharp unit because if taken care of the filters last 5 years, however replacement filters are about only 10$ less than a brand new unit, makes no sense. But the units I bought go on sale every season or so, if you watch you can get a deal.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have this one http://www.walmart.com/ip/Therapure-HEP ... er/9189156
My hedgie room is 12 x 12


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been looking into getting an air purifier as well. I am concerned though, I heard a lot of air purifiers create O3 (aka. ozone) and can damage humans lungs (and hedgehogs I'm assuming). Any thoughts, help on this?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I had not read or heard that. I did read that some of them actually leave black stains (carbon in the filter I assume).


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a couple of air purifiers in my house, they're great to have especially when you have animals and any allergies. I bought mine at Canadian Tire and Walmart


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I have one in Herc's room (aka my bedroom), and it's helped him a lot with his allergies. He doesn't seem to sneeze nearly as much.


----------



## denisha (Sep 29, 2016)

I have an Alen BreatheSmart. its the highest rated air purifier now on the market


----------

